# Did not like Spectra Eco film - thermoflex better?



## beechcraft1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello, I am new to this, thus it could totally be my fault, but did not like the eco-film. It feels ok, but looks cheap, and it doesnt behave well with narrow designs, plus it peels off sometimes. Had a sample of the thermoflex plus and looks awesome, and feels great. The problem with the eco-film being so thin, it let the texture of the garment show, and for some reason (specially the silver & white) it looks cheap. Does anyone share the same thoughts?


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

We like everythign Stahls has. Especially the Thermo Film. 

The only initial issue we had was with our cutter. We had a Roland Stika that did not cut as well since the film was so thick. (It may have been our cutter was damaged though).

We moved to a US Cutter where we could adjust the down force a little easier and we have had a lot of success. 

We are a fan of stahls. If you have not seen the Sim Stitch-take a look. We sell a ton of this.


----------



## beechcraft1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sim Stitch? I am not familiar with that. Is it a heat transfer vinyl?


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

beechcraft1900 said:


> Hello, I am new to this, thus it could totally be my fault, but did not like the eco-film. It feels ok, but looks cheap, and it doesnt behave well with narrow designs, plus it peels off sometimes. Had a sample of the thermoflex plus and looks awesome, and feels great. The problem with the eco-film being so thin, it let the texture of the garment show, and for some reason (specially the silver & white) it looks cheap. Does anyone share the same thoughts?


I suppose it may be an issue with type of design, garment material, vinyl color, etc. I love the eco-film because of it's thinness and soft hand. It feels like it becomes part of the material. I don't use it for fine detail graphics, so I don't know how it behaves under certain conditions. The colors you mentioned I have not used yet.


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

We have been using nothing but Eco film for over a year. We love it. I have done alot of very small, detailed designs and have had no issues except in the begining, but that was my fault for not getting the pressure and time right. I have done jerseys, even Carhart jackets with 2 colors of vinyl, 1 being reflective.


----------



## beechcraft1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

what setting do you use?


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

We are using a GeoKnight 16x20 clamshell. I have the pressure at about medium (i guage the amount of threat from the screw) and 305 deg for 15 seconds. For the color reflect, I press it again for 15 sec after I remove the backing and cover it with a teflon sheet. The color reflect was a bit hard to get right. I had to re-do 4 sweatshirts the first go around due to following imprintables directions, but after I found the right combo, it is great!


----------



## beechcraft1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks, Ill play some more with it, but like I say, it looks cheap, the thermoflex gives a nice finish/texture, better than the eco-film, but it is just my opinion, could be doing things wrong, or it is my unexpensive sunie press


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

my opinion is totally opposite of yours. i started in vinyl with the eco film and have used it ever since. although my impression of vinyl overall has dimmed (will never get the silkscreen look or feel, feels like plastic) eco film is the best of what i've tried so far. i bought a roll of thermoflex cuz it was on sale and have used it once. it's gotta be twice as thick as the ecofilm and when wearing a shirt done with it it feels like you're wearing a bulletproof vest. i'll only use it now for jerseys/uniforms where the thickness is not a problem. want to try videoflex next.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a large image and text on a tee front done with thermoflex and it feels great..nice and soft. I avoid layng colour over top each other so as not to get the thickness.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

beechcraft1900 said:


> Hello, I am new to this, thus it could totally be my fault, but did not like the eco-film. It feels ok, but looks cheap, and it doesnt behave well with narrow designs, plus it peels off sometimes. Had a sample of the thermoflex plus and looks awesome, and feels great. The problem with the eco-film being so thin, it let the texture of the garment show, and for some reason (specially the silver & white) it looks cheap. Does anyone share the same thoughts?


I appreciate you giving our materials a chance. I'm curious as to the problems you're having. We've only seen the material peel up if there isn't adequate pressure applied. Is it peeling near a seam? 

What type of garment are you applying the material to? I wonder if it may be the material content (100% cotton, 50/50, etc) that it doesn't look as good on??


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

I love my Thermoflex Plus. Hot peel rules.


----------

